# After every storm...



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

...comes a rainbow. Baby George Thomas was born last night, on his due date, at 8:06pm weighing 7lb 1oz. Nik and I are very in love with him.

Labour didn't go quite according to plan. The first stage of labour went well and the midwives praised me for being a trouper and just dealing with the pain. Got to 10cm quite quickly. Then came the problem. I was pushing for four hours and he just wasn't coming. I was getting very frustrated and exhausted. It transpired that I have some bones in my pelvis that are situated in such a way that it was impossible for him to get through so they took me into theatre for a spinal injection and George was delivered via forceps. I was in so much pain by this point, it was horrendous, but was so happy to have him out and safe.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your gorgeous new addition.

Welcome to the world (and PF family) little George.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Congratulations @Sairy to you and Nik.

It was a difficult journey, but well worth the travel xx


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Huge congratulations to you both on your gorgeous little boy! 

Hope you're doing well


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw wow!!
Congratulations and well done you. 
My first was a difficult forceps birth (keillands) 40 years ago (and my second shot into the world feet first).
Their presence makes it all go away and they’re worth every minute.
George is adorable - a double rainbow!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Many congratulations to you both x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh he’s gorgeous! Congratulations to you and Nik!! 
Hope you’re feeling a bit better


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Does Holly know yet that she's got a new baby brother?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> Does Holly know yet that she's got a new baby brother?


Holly has not met him yet. We are still in the hospital at the moment and hoping to go home this evening (fingers crossed). Just need to wait for his hearing test. Poor little mite has been poked and prodded at so much today.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh I'm so thrilled for you both!!!
Congratulations! 
Welcome to the world baby George!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Sairy said:


> ...comes a rainbow. Baby George Thomas was born last night, on his due date, at 8:06pm weighing 7lb 1oz. Nik and I are very in love with him.
> 
> Labour didn't go quite according to plan. The first stage of labour went well and the midwives praised me for being a trouper and just dealing with the pain. Got to 10cm quite quickly. Then came the problem. I was pushing for four hours and he just wasn't coming. I was getting very frustrated and exhausted. It transpired that I have some bones in my pelvis that are situated in such a way that it was impossible for him to get through so they took me into theatre for a spinal injection and George was delivered via forceps. I was in so much pain by this point, it was horrendous, but was so happy to have him out and safe.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world little man!
Congratuations, and well done to you both. He's gorgeous!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Warmest, heartfelt congratulations to all of you. You are going to be fabulous mums, George is a lucky little boy to have you.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aw I've gotten all teary! Congratulations to you both, gorgeous photos x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So many congratulations to you & Nik, I’m so happy for you! He’s gorgeous :Happy xxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Many congrats to you both


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Huge Congratulations on the birth of George Thomas

Can I say your photos look amazing considering your difficult labour, mine weren't so good.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely delighted for you all, he's just gorgeous !xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations @Sairy, he's worth all the pain. Welcome to the world George



Mum2Heidi said:


> Aw wow!!
> Congratulations and well done you.
> My first was a difficult forceps birth (keillands) 40 years ago (and my second shot into the world feet first).
> Their presence makes it all go away and they're worth every minute.
> George is adorable - a double rainbow!


Snap! And 40 years ago too
My first was forceps after a 5 hour labour. All was going well but her heartbeats began to dip, so forceps were needed.
Second time around and even shorter labour (3 hours) and feet first


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

What a beautiful baby, congratulations x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

So pleased to hear this. 
What a beautiful baby ! Welcome George,


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Many congratulations to you both

Fantastic name! I have my own George. He is almost 21 and loves his name! The more Georges, the merrier


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Many congratulations - you both look absolutely over the moon and baby George looks gorgeous  ummy


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh congratulations, welcome to the world George


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Congratulations he is absolutely gorgeous love the name.



lullabydream said:


> Huge Congratulations on the birth of George Thomas
> 
> Can I say your photos look amazing considering your difficult labour, mine weren't so good.


I was going to say the same you look so fresh motherhood must suit you. I am sure Holly is going to be a great big sis.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What wonderful news! 

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Congratulations @Sairy and Nik! He is beautiful!xxx


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you both...!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations! He's just gorgeous xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations to you both , he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I've only just seen this!! 
Congratulations! What fabulous news. 
He is beautiful. George is a good strong name. 
We have a George but he looks very different, being a mastiff! 
I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Belated congratulations to both you and Nik @Sairy . Welcome George


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww I've been wondering when he'd get here, have been checking the forum just for this ummy 

Beautiful boy. Congratulations, mummies!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I've just been looking at your pictures again, for an early morning fix of beautiful new babyness! 
I love that first pic of all three of you, what a beautiful family! 
Congratulations again girls.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> I've just been looking at your pictures again, for an early morning fix of beautiful new babyness!
> I love that first pic of all three of you, what a beautiful family!
> Congratulations again girls.


Aww thanks. I like that first picture too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Update: we came home from the hospital Saturday evening and our friends who had been looking after Holly for us dropped her back home yesterday afternoon. Here's a little video of their first meeting:






Holly has been ever so good with him. I do have to stop her from licking his face as she does tend to want to do that, but otherwise she has been an absolute diamond. When he cries she comes over to see what's wrong with him - it's a real shame she can't feed him or change his nappy as she certainly seems willing to help out!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh I have never seen anything so sweet she is so gentle she just seems to get it doesn't she.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh I have never seen anything so sweet she is so gentle she just seems to get it doesn't she.


She really is a sweetheart and yes she does seem to get it. I took some lovely pictures this morning where she jumped on the bed and lay next to his crib watching him.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sairy said:


> She really is a sweetheart and yes she does seem to get it. I took some lovely pictures this morning where she jumped on the bed and lay next to his crib watching him.
> 
> That's lovely!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

How lovely. I think Holly wants to be a nanny too.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations to you both xx
George is utterly gorgeous!!
That video of Holly was really lovely too.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and video, they will have a very special relationship I'm sure .
How's the sleeping at night going ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh that video and the photos just melted my heart. How wonderful for George to have a Holly to grow up with. 
My earliest memories are of watching my hands disappear in our family's GSD's coat and almost all my baby photos feature him in them too. He was so good with me and my sister. 

And I giggled at you not wanting Holly to lick George's face. When George is a dirty toddler, you'll be thankful LOL  
Some other time I'll tell you the story of our dog helping me clean up after the babies  :Vomit:Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Beautiful pictures and video, they will have a very special relationship I'm sure .
> How's the sleeping at night going ?


Thanks. Well our first night home (Saturday) was pretty horrific for a variety of reasons, but last night was much better. He will sleep in his crib for around an hour or so after a feed before he wakes up again. I'm very lucky to have such a wonderful partner as Nik - we have been very much tag-teaming with everything. Because of the tear I had when he was born it is still very painful for me to do a lot of things, including just sitting down, so I'm glad she is so supportive.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Oh that video and the photos just melted my heart. How wonderful for George to have a Holly to grow up with.
> My earliest memories are of watching my hands disappear in our family's GSD's coat and almost all my baby photos feature him in them too. He was so good with me and my sister.
> 
> And I giggled at you not wanting Holly to lick George's face. When George is a dirty toddler, you'll be thankful LOL
> Some other time I'll tell you the story of our dog helping me clean up after the babies  :Vomit:Hilarious


Thanks, yes it's really heart-warming to watch how she is with him, I think even more so for me because GSDs can get a bit of a bad rap, but they really are wonderful family dogs.

I imagine I will appreciate the help clearing up when he gets older haha! And yes please do tell me how your dog helped with the clearing up!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Oh that video and the photos just melted my heart. How wonderful for George to have a Holly to grow up with.
> My earliest memories are of watching my hands disappear in our family's GSD's coat and almost all my baby photos feature him in them too. He was so good with me and my sister.
> 
> And I giggled at you not wanting Holly to lick George's face. When George is a dirty toddler, you'll be thankful LOL
> Some other time I'll tell you the story of our dog helping me clean up after the babies  :Vomit:Hilarious


My friends dog was very good at that, she saved a fortune on wipes !:Vomit
Revolting creatures, but very natural.( dogs that is ! )


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

These pictures are so gorgeous Holly looks chuffed to bits about her brother.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That's lovely 

My parents had a dog when I was born and she was great with me apparently, sadly I don't remember much about her as she was an old girl and died when I was about 4 or 5 years old, but mum says she was very protective of me and wouldn't go far from my pram when we were out.

Edit to add: What do the cats make of George?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Great for kids to grow up with a dog . I grew up with our boxer at the time, Eric and two cats. Mum tells me he was very gentle with me despite me being an annoying child . Holly looks like shes gonna be a great big sister


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> That's lovely
> 
> My parents had a dog when I was born and she was great with me apparently, sadly I don't remember much about her as she was an old girl and died when I was about 4 or 5 years old, but mum says she was very protective of me and wouldn't go far from my pram when we were out.
> 
> Edit to add: What do the cats make of George?


The cats aren't that bothered actually. They aren't keen when he screams, but they are coping OK


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> And yes please do tell me how your dog helped with the clearing up!


Well, I was the typical new mother, no dog slobber on babies face, all natural fabrics for wipes, all the good stuff. 
About 9 months later with more and more mobile twins, one afternoon I found myself with one child covered in baby vomit, the other with an exploded diaper. I myself was in a state not much better, shirt only half way on, same clothes for the last two days... yeah...
I look over and the dog was cleaning up the baby vomit, on the baby as well. I went to tell the dog to go lie down, then shrugged, and left him to it while I cleaned up the diaper mess. Less vomit to clean up. Oh those were the days LOL!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Well, I was the typical new mother, no dog slobber on babies face, all natural fabrics for wipes, all the good stuff.
> About 9 months later with more and more mobile twins, one afternoon I found myself with one child covered in baby vomit, the other with an exploded diaper. I myself was in a state not much better, shirt only half way on, same clothes for the last two days... yeah...
> I look over and the dog was cleaning up the baby vomit, on the baby as well. I went to tell the dog to go lie down, then shrugged, and left him to it while I cleaned up the diaper mess. Less vomit to clean up. Oh those were the days LOL!


:Hungover You have lowered the tone of this thread we need a lowered tone report button


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Awwwww what lovely pictures and video! What a lucky boy to have Holly to grow up with. I grew up with lots of dogs - Welived with my nan until I was 4 and she had 4 dogs! My nan's GSD was gorgeous and great with us (I saw us as my baby cousin lived with us too- poor nan!), I don't remember her too much as I was only young when she died but my family always speak very fondly of her.

@O2.0 that story!! I don't know whether to laugh or cringe!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Well, I was the typical new mother, no dog slobber on babies face, all natural fabrics for wipes, all the good stuff.
> About 9 months later with more and more mobile twins, one afternoon I found myself with one child covered in baby vomit, the other with an exploded diaper. I myself was in a state not much better, shirt only half way on, same clothes for the last two days... yeah...
> I look over and the dog was cleaning up the baby vomit, on the baby as well. I went to tell the dog to go lie down, then shrugged, and left him to it while I cleaned up the diaper mess. Less vomit to clean up. Oh those were the days LOL!


That's amazing! Thanks for sharing. I don't doubt that I will have a similar experience at some point.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> :Hungover You have lowered the tone of this thread we need a lowered tone report button


 
I like sharing the worst stuff too so that when new moms realize that we ALL have been there, covered in vomit and poo, unshowered, unshaven, and considering whether to rinse the high chair tray after the dog licks it clean or just leave it and call it good 

Granted, mine did come 2 at a time, OH worked nights, and both sets of grandparents are batshit crazy and not good babysitting material. 
Still managed to keep said babies alive in to teenagerhood. May allow them to live through this phase too


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh I just love Holly!!! The video and pics are wonderful. I think you will have 2 little partners in mischief as George grows bigger!!x


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 14, 2019)

Lovely baby. Glad the delivery worked out fine.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh that video is wonderful. Holly is a very special dog! 
You have a lovely little family @Sairy , a wonderful wife, a beautiful baby boy and an amazing dog, the perfect family. 
Oh not forgetting the gingers too! 

I have a lovely photo of my last dog Marley, a yellow lab, laying next to my grandson Lucas, when Lucas was about
4 months old, with his head snuggled tight up against the babies side and one paw laid very gently across his legs. It's a beautiful picture, one of my favourites. I can't post it to show I'm afraid because my son and daughter in law don't put any pics of Lucas on the Internet at all. 
It means so much to me too because 5 days later sadly Marley had to be pts. 
Dogs can be so gentle with babies and young children, Woody is so good with Lucas who is now nearly 4, it's lovely to watch the two of them playing together, and to watch Lucas signing ( Lucas is deaf) to Woody. Woody is picking up certain signs that I've taught Lucas to use to communicate with Woody.

You will have such a great time watching George grow up with Holly. And as @karenmc says, they will very likely be partners in crime once George is a toddler!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Congratulations @Sairy, he's worth all the pain. Welcome to the world George
> 
> Snap! And 40 years ago too
> My first was forceps after a 5 hour labour. All was going well but her heartbeats began to dip, so forceps were needed.
> Second time around and even shorter labour (3 hours) and feet first


Blimey what a coincidence. My first was 19 hrs. Ear first presentation.
Second feet first (footling breach I think they called it.), was 3 hrs same as you


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2019)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Mummy Nik and her three boys :Kiss


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Mummy Nik and her three boys :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 419692


Oh that's lovely! The cats have accepted him too


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations.
Lovely photo and video.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Mummy Nik and her three boys :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 419692


Lovely photo ! 
I hope you don't mind me saying , but George looks a little bit jaundiced. Is the midwife visiting today ?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Lovely photo !
> I hope you don't mind me saying , but George looks a little bit jaundiced. Is the midwife visiting today ?


He has been a little on and off, but yes we are seeing the midwife today


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> He has been a little on and off, but yes we are seeing the midwife today


That's good.Sorry,Ijust couldn't help myself .


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's good.Sorry,Ijust couldn't help myself .


No it's fine don't worry. He does go a bit yellow from time to time, but he's feeding really well and otherwise fine so I'm going to mention it to the midwife but hopefully all will be fine.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's good.Sorry,Ijust couldn't help myself .


Old habits die hard eh @SusieRainbow very helpful though

@Sairy am sure you know a lot of babies can be a bit jaundice.. My first was but only natural really as he was a prem baby, so he did have light therapy both my sisters were but no real treatment needed. Plus my ickle nephew was.. He seemed really jaundice to both me and my sister but according to the detector thingy they used they he was OK no treatment needed. I think it was a week after birth though they tested could have been a week and a bit I seem to have 10 days in my head but I could have made that up!

Hope you are not too sore now @Sairy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Old habits die hard eh @SusieRainbow very helpful though
> 
> @Sairy am sure you know a lot of babies can be a bit jaundice.. My first was but only natural really as he was a prem baby, so he did have light therapy both my sisters were but no real treatment needed. Plus my ickle nephew was.. He seemed really jaundice to both me and my sister but according to the detector thingy they used they he was OK no treatment needed. I think it was a week after birth though they tested could have been a week and a bit I seem to have 10 days in my head but I could have made that up!
> 
> Hope you are not too sore now @Sairy


Thanks. Yes I read that a lot of babies can be a bit jaundiced at this stage. Fingers crossed all is OK though. We're seeing the midwife at 2pm for his 5 day checks so going to ask about it.

I'm still very sore, but feeling ever so slightly better today so hoping that things might be on the up now. Got enough to worry about at the moment as Holly came down with a nasty bug last night and is off her food at the moment.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Thanks. Yes I read that a lot of babies can be a bit jaundiced at this stage. Fingers crossed all is OK though. We're seeing the midwife at 2pm for his 5 day checks so going to ask about it.
> 
> I'm still very sore, but feeling ever so slightly better today so hoping that things might be on the up now. Got enough to worry about at the moment as Holly came down with a nasty bug last night and is off her food at the moment.


Holly off her food, that's not good! Bless her, let's hope she's fighting fit to continue big sister duties.

Good luck at the appointment, let's hope you are at a turning point too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@SusieRainbow midwife confirmed that he is a bit jaundiced, but is not concerned as he is active and feeding well with plenty of filled nappies. We are going back in on Friday for a check up


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m sure by now you can’t remember not having George around 

I so remember the incredible high when I brought my DS home 23 years ago.

Holly seems to have taken to him beautifully too 

Hope you and Holly are fully fighting fit again very soon.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm sure by now you can't remember not having George around
> 
> I so remember the incredible high when I brought my DS home 23 years ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm looking forward to feeling better so I can get out and about with him. Going to buy a walking belt so I can push a pram and walk Holly at the same time.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I so remember the incredible high when I brought my DS home 23 years ago.


Didnt realise we had boys the same age @Lurcherlad - one of my boys was born july 96.

Not george - he was 98.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sairy said:


> @SusieRainbow midwife confirmed that he is a bit jaundiced, but is not concerned as he is active and feeding well with plenty of filled nappies. We are going back in on Friday for a check up


That's brilliant news. My daughter had it quite badly but she was 3+ weeks early and slow to get going feeding.
She's fine now, a midwife and mum herself and studying for a PhD !


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Thanks. I'm looking forward to feeling better so I can get out and about with him. Going to buy a walking belt so I can push a pram and walk Holly at the same time.


I have wonderful memories of long slow walks with the dogs. We're out in the boonies, so instead of a pram or stroller I opted to wear the babies while walking the dogs (hence the 'slow' part of the walk). It didn't last too long sadly, they got too big to carry both at the same time, but for a while it was a really nice way to get us all out of the house.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> I have wonderful memories of long slow walks with the dogs. We're out in the boonies, so instead of a pram or stroller I opted to wear the babies while walking the dogs (hence the 'slow' part of the walk). It didn't last too long sadly, they got too big to carry both at the same time, but for a while it was a really nice way to get us all out of the house.


Yes we have got a baby carrier too, which we will use for the more off-road country type walks. It's frustrating because I want to get out and about now, but my body isn't ready to so no walks for me. I am very lucky that we have some amazing friends who have been walking Holly for us.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Yes we have got a baby carrier too, which we will use for the more off-road country type walks. It's frustrating because I want to get out and about now, but my body isn't ready to so no walks for me. I am very lucky that we have some amazing friends who have been walking Holly for us.


Take it easy  There will be plenty of time to play outside soon enough


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How’s your darling George doing?

I’m sure by now you’ve all settled into a good routine and hope you’re all getting plenty of sleep in between his many demands!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> How's your darling George doing?
> 
> I'm sure by now you've all settled into a good routine and hope you're all getting plenty of sleep in between his many demands!


He's doing really well thanks. Regained his birth weight and put on some extra. Jaundice is mostly gone now and he's a really alert baby with a good set of lungs on him!

This afternoon I managed my first walk on my own with George and Holly. Waiting on a walking belt for Holly so I went somewhere pram-friendly where I could let her off-lead for the majority of the walk.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely pictures, George looks very alert and utterly gorgeous !
Regarding your other thread ,it's not uncommon to feel low , specially with a Rainbow baby, recognising it and seeking help is definitely the way forward. 
As I said before accept all offers of help and get a snooze while George is sleeping, Holly can baby sit.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Lovely pictures, George looks very alert and utterly gorgeous !
> Regarding your other thread ,it's not uncommon to feel low , specially with a Rainbow baby, recognising it and seeking help is definitely the way forward.
> As I said before accept all offers of help and get a snooze while George is sleeping, Holly can baby sit.


Thank you. I know that I have made the first step in accepting how I have been feeling. A good sleep will really help. Haha if I left Holly to babysitting he'd end up with sore skin from being constantly licked!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to be getting out and about.

George looks like he’s taking it all in


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Good to be getting out and about.
> 
> George looks like he's taking it all in


He's a nosy little fella and likes to have a good look around.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooo Fresh air, my mum always said it was good for babies and I always tried my best to get out and about with my two. I think it did help just getting some air for us all if that makes sense. 

George as already mentioned seems content and alert. Which is lovely to see.

Holly looking gorgeous and happy as always... 

Oh and its fine Holly and the kisses, my nephew liked kissing Eevee with tongues... I don't know who was the most disgusting. Dog not surprisingly with me having dogs, and his nanna on his mums side having dogs was a word he learnt very early on. He's coming up to 18 months now


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah these pictures are so cute Holly looks chuffed to bits having a brother. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> Ah these pictures are so cute Holly looks chuffed to bits having a brother. He is absolutely gorgeous.


Thankyou. Who knew I'd make such a cute baby


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Thankyou. Who knew I'd make such a cute baby


I'm not normally a baby person but he really is lovely.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

He is so beautiful  
Love Auntie Holly. She looks proud as punch


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It's nice to get out and about on sunny days. My son was also slightly jaundiced and I was told to put him in front of a sunny window. Lovely photos.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

What lovely photos. Glad you’ve managed to get out and about! He’s gorgeous  and Holly is too of course!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

He's just so beautiful! Looks like a lovely day to be out and about x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Such a cutie!! Seems they bonded beautifully.

You have been through a lot. Not an easy pregnancy and bit by bit all will settle, plus your hormones will calm down.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> Such a cutie!! Seems they bonded beautifully.
> 
> You have been through a lot. Not an easy pregnancy and bit by bit all will settle, plus your hormones will calm down.


Thankyou


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Difficult day today. George has been really unsettled and not slept much. We think he has tummy pain as he's been bringing his knees up to his chest quite a bit. Going to the clinic tomorrow morning so will talk to the health worker about it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Difficult day today. George has been really unsettled and not slept much. We think he has tummy pain as he's been bringing his knees up to his chest quite a bit. Going to the clinic tomorrow morning so will talk to the health worker about it.


Poor George sounds uncomfortable hopefully you will have a more settled night. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> Poor George sounds uncomfortable hopefully you will have a more settled night. I hope you are doing ok.


After much back rubbing and some impressive wind from both ends he has now fallen asleep. Nik is my hero!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know if you have any classes local to you but both of my babies had problems with colic and reflux and we did baby massage which helped so much. It's a lovely bonding experience too and even now (at nearly 9 and 5 years old!) they ask for some of the massage movements when feeling ill or upset x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Difficult day today. George has been really unsettled and not slept much. We think he has tummy pain as he's been bringing his knees up to his chest quite a bit. Going to the clinic tomorrow morning so will talk to the health worker about it.


Laying him on his tummy on your lap might help.

eta : see he's cleared out the wind and has settled


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the tips both. It's all new to us so we're muddling our way through. I like the sound of baby massage so will look into that.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Dont know if this tip will be relevant @Sairy but i found (assuming george is still breastfed) that chocolate in my diet was the cause. Sorry to be the bearer of the worst possible news!!

I could eat sweets, cake, biscuits etc and as long as i steered totally clear of chocolate, my babies werent too windy.

They do say broccoli, cabbage, in your diet are common culprits but chocolate is definitely worth a trial elimination too!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Dont know if this tip will be relevant @Sairy but i found (assuming george is still breastfed) that chocolate in my diet was the cause. Sorry to be the bearer of the worst possible news!!
> 
> I could eat sweets, cake, biscuits etc and as long as i steered totally clear of chocolate, my babies werent too windy.
> 
> They do say broccoli, cabbage, in your diet are common culprits but chocolate is definitely worth a trial elimination too!


Thanks, I will bear that in mind as yes he is breastfed. If this is the case then mother nature really is cruel! :Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I was told to eat rich fruit cake as a good milk producer - worked a treat and very yummy 

Easy to eat one handed too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I was told to eat rich fruit cake as a good milk producer - worked a treat and very yummy
> 
> Easy to eat one handed too


I am quickly becoming accomplished at doing a lot of things one-handed!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I am quickly becoming accomplished at doing a lot of things one-handed!


It's amazing how you get that skill isn't it!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

This morning George and I were having a little play, but someone else had FOMO and came and gatecrashed!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sairy said:


> This morning George and I were having a little play, but someone else had FOMO and came and gatecrashed!
> 
> View attachment 422013


She looks so happy with her brother always smiling.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> She looks so happy with her brother always smiling.


She really is. She adores him. We are so lucky.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

She does indeed look very happy and very proud of him. 
It's lovely to see a picture of a dog and a babe like that. Makes me smile


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

What a lovely pic! Holly is just fantastic!! Hope you, Nik and George are well @Sairyx


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

All of mine had colic, this, along with infacol, helped, especially with the twins
Tiger in the tree


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> All of mine had colic, this, along with infacol, helped, especially with the twins
> Tiger in the tree


Thankyou, I will take a look.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, so happy together!! Proud big sister she is!!!

My remedy for reflux was a rolled towel under the mattress in the cot to raise it a bit, but now you can get special wedge with harness to keep him safe and comfortable.

He is beautiful x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

That little boy doesn't (yet) know how lucky he is to have such a wonderful dog in his life. 

My two grew up with our cat, they still talk about her (with love), Mont came when mine were 8 and 11. We had the cat before our children came along. Still miss her.


----------

